# What happened to Cristal???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

All the recent controversy aside...has anybody else noticed that it is extremely hard to get your hands on a bottle of Cristal now-a-days? Shucks...I mean, I remember they used to carry the stuff at Safeway...I'm planning on a little dinner this weekend, and I wanted to serve Cristal, thus far, all of my sources have turned up with nothing...I hardly ever see it in any restaurants anymore...I mean, from what I understand, the 99 vintage was a bit more rare, but I had no idea it would go so fast...anybody know of any good sources in the bay area where I could get about half a case or so???


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Maybe Jay-Z's impending boycott has caused wine merchants to pour all of their stocks down the drain. 

In any event, Cristal isn't listed at K&L Wine Merchants in the Bay area, but the rose (in magnums) can be found at in Chicago and at Park Avenue Liquor in Manhattan. It must be elsewhere, as well, but that's what a quick online search turned up.


----------



## timekeeping (Apr 24, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> All the recent controversy aside...has anybody else noticed that it is extremely hard to get your hands on a bottle of Cristal now-a-days? Shucks...I mean, I remember they used to carry the stuff at Safeway...I'm planning on a little dinner this weekend, and I wanted to serve Cristal, thus far, all of my sources have turned up with nothing...I hardly ever see it in any restaurants anymore...I mean, from what I understand, the 99 vintage was a bit more rare, but I had no idea it would go so fast...anybody know of any good sources in the bay area where I could get about half a case or so???


Maybe their availability is limited now but they will be a lot more available soon. The hip hop rapper crowd has been drinking them like water but they seem to have started a boycott of Cristal recently...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well, believe it or not, I found a gold mine (pun intended) of this stuff at my local world market, albeit for almost $100 more a bottle than some of my other sources...but at least I was able to get some of the stuff...


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

If you are in San FRancisco, the Jug Sho seems to have things no one else carries.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Some online sources:


----------



## harrybee (Jul 17, 2006)

What's the average price for a bottle in the US? Over here in England it's about £150.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

harrybee said:


> What's the average price for a bottle in the US? Over here in England it's about £150.


The 99 vintage is around 3 bills a bottle, but I actually found a coupon for World Market in the sunday paper last week; 40% off any single item, I'm hoping they'll honor it, that'd be a pretty good discount...


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> The 99 vintage is around 3 bills a bottle, but I actually found a coupon for World Market in the sunday paper last week; 40% off any single item, I'm hoping they'll honor it, that'd be a pretty good discount...


You may want to check the fine print. Many states don't allow for discount coupons to be applied toward liquor sales.


----------



## countdemoney (Apr 5, 2005)

dragon said:


> If you are in San FRancisco, the Jug Sho seems to have things no one else carries.


Jug Shop rocks. Definitely worth a phone call. They are very knowledgeable and might even know why you are having such difficulty finding a bottle.

I love Jug shop as they have excellent taste and always carry a delightful selection of $10-$20 bottles that drink great.

Ahh, so soon it will be time for Anchor Steam Holiday ale. . .


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

countdemoney said:


> Ahh, so soon it will be time for Anchor Steam Holiday ale. . .


:drunken_smilie: :drunken_smilie: :drunken_smilie::icon_smile_big: :icon_cheers:


----------

